# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Aus der Computerwelt x 13



## krawutz (24 Juli 2017)

​


----------



## comatron (25 Juli 2017)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Sekretärin kann manchmal wirklich ein Scheiß-Job sein.


----------



## nerdmeister (26 Juli 2017)

Sehr geil, vor allem die Toilette...ich hau mich wech...


----------

